# Newby questions!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## CSully (Aug 23, 2010)

Im rather new to the business. 


What are the most profitable and constant jobs for a home and restaurant remodeling company?
What kind of permits do I need?
If Im bidding jobs and hiring crews what kind of capital do I need? Also How do you find quality crews that work for reasonable prices?
I basically jus need a to know how to get my company up and running. All input would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Would you like us to design your logo and pick your business name as well?:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You're looking for an easy answer to a hard question. Your best resources are your State Attorney General (or licensing department), your lawyer and your accountant. Between those 3, all of your questions specific to _your_ situation should be answered. 

A bunch of anonymous internet folk are not the ones to answer your questions. We can really only make suggestions. You have mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hopefully you are either a licenced tradesman, or have a college degree in business.

Best is to have both. It's a start.


----------



## CSully (Aug 23, 2010)

Mike I take myself and my future very serious. I may be jus starting but Im 25 years old and need a few pointers. If you cant reframe yourself from acting like a child please feel free to go make a facebook account and chat with your age group. Besides that I am less than a year away from obtaining my business degree, and I do all types of remodeling jobs. I jus really want to know how everyone got started and notify me of the pumps u came across some that I may be prepared. 

Thanx


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Easy up toughy. No one is saying anything wrong, just a little joking, that's all. If you can't take a little ribbing over the internet, a job site will be a rude awakening. 

Like I said, I gave you the 3 most important contacts you'll need.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

CSully said:


> If you cant reframe yourself


Agreed...I'd like to see a different picture of Mike too.





CSully said:


> and notify me of the pumps u came across
> Thanx


I for one, don't really want any notifications on Mike's sex life.


----------



## CSully (Aug 23, 2010)

haha wow


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

First off, everybody here who has read anything I write knows I enjoy joking around, I love having fun. That means here or on the job site. If you noticed I also posted a little round laughing smiley guy at the end, that's normally an indicator of having a little fun.Construction takes some tough skin, people rip on me here as well and I laugh it off because it's all in good fun.

Your first post is asking for answers. On a forum this large and with the quality of people here you may want to first do an introduction of sorts.

Your second post of the forum was one of hostility, that usually doesn't gain you any favors.

But let’s not joke around and chalk it up to a bad day, I can be serious.....although it's really hard for me.

Angus is right, you’re asking for an answer on a wide open question. You said you take your future serious, well so does everybody here including myself. I don't own and operate a plumbing business by luck, I can assure you. I would be happy to share all my success and mistakes with you at anytime.

Please list your experience so everybody can walk you through it. Without knowing more it can be a little hard to point you in the right direction.

What type of company do you want? How much capital do you have? Is there a special area you are good at or want to develop? 

Mike


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Easy up *toughy*. No one is saying anything wrong, just a little joking, that's all. If you can't take a little ribbing over the internet, a job site will be a rude awakening.
> 
> Like I said, I gave you the 3 most important contacts you'll need.


I've always seen it spelled "Tuffy". :jester:

CSully:

As Angus put it, the suitable answers to your questions are exceedingly difficult to answer for folks in an internet forum such as this. Particularly given your situation can and will vary drastically from various other folk's situations simply due to a multitude of variables that are markedly different from one place, or person, to another (i.e., your market, scope of work, your business savvy and target profit margins, code jurisdiction, among so many other things). However, there are some excellent tidbits of info scattered throughout this forum, and I would highly recommend perusing the pertinent threads (or doing a pointed search) for answers and solutions that apply to you. Then begin asking questions regarding things you may not have a good grasp on. There are lots of folks here who will lend a hand to someone who is just starting out and is passionate about what they do and learning all they can about such.

But just to start you out, I would recommend reading some great books on the subjects you are inquiring about. Here are a few worthy of consideration:

_*Markup and Profit*_ by Micheal Stone

_*Construction Business Management*_ by Nick Ganaway (geared more towards niche market of chain store, restaurants, and light commercial) 

*Building a Successful Construction Company *by Patricia W. Atallah

_*Construction Contractors' Survival Guide*_ by Thomas C. Schleifer

_*Residential Building Codes Illustrated*_ by Winkel, Collins, Juroszek

_*The Contractor's Legal Kit*_ by Gary Ransone

_*Smith, Currie & Hancock LLP's Common Sense Construction Law*_ by T.J. Kelleher

_*Smart Business for Contractors*_ by Jim Kramon

or subscribe to the following magazines:

_*Journal of Light Construction

Fine Homebuilding

*_And according to the venerable Mike Finley, the free publications of:
_*
Walls and Ceilings*_

_*Mapei's Quarterly Magazine*_

are both excellent resources, particularly for the business articles.

I hope you are able to find some of these helpful. 
Good luck, and I wish you all the best in your pursuits.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

You might also want to consider putting fewer exclamation points on your thread titles.

Stuff like that can draw attention from creepy-internet-type people...people you'd really rather not have replying to your posts. *not mentioning any names*


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Agreed...I'd like to see a different picture of Mike too.


Now that you mention it, I too would like to see Mike "reframe" himself! But then again, it may be better than looking at his real photo.:shutup::jester:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Agreed...I'd like to see a different picture of Mike too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Steve, I reframed myself for ya!:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Jeff G said:


> Now that you mention it, I too would like to see Mike "reframe" himself! But then again, it may be better than looking at his real photo.:shutup::jester:


What? You too? Ok, I can handle that.

Mike


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Ok Steve, I reframed myself for ya!:laughing:
> 
> Mike


Hey, I've seen you before!


----------



## JamesDibben (Apr 5, 2010)

katoman said:


> Hopefully you are either a licenced tradesman, or have a college degree in business.
> 
> Best is to have both. It's a start.


I have a nursing license! Does that count?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

CSully said:


> Im rather new to the business.
> 
> 
> What are the most profitable and constant jobs for a home and restaurant remodeling company?
> ...


How about starting with working in the field for a bunch of years before you "get your company up and running"?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

JamesDibben said:


> I have a nursing license! Does that count?


Sure does. I can always use a nurse on site. Look after my boo-boos' and other things. :whistling


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

If you really have a business degree they should have gone through the basics of starting a company. Atleast they did when I went to college. They would have shown you how to do a market analysis. Also what venues to go through to shop for insurance and what goverment bodies to contact to get your NEW company licensed.

- What are the most proffitable? The jobs you make the most money on.

- What kind of permits do you need? Depends on what work is performed.

-What kind of capital do you need? Depends on what type of company you have. If you have one employee or 5000 employees it's going to be grossly different.


Cole


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> If you really have a business degree they should have gone through the basics of starting a company. Atleast they did when I went to college. They would have shown you how to do a market analysis. Also what venues to go through to shop for insurance and what goverment bodies to contact to get your NEW company licensed.
> 
> - What are the most proffitable? The jobs you make the most money on.
> 
> ...


Cole, I was going to ask the college question also but I got yelled at last time. I'm scared to make comments.....like a wet dog in a thunderstorm.:laughing:

It makes you wonder what they do teach at college.

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> Calling all MOD'S
> 
> Angus.... Leo..... RS....... Hello!


Nope, you guys did this to yourselves. :whistling





I was out of mom & dad's by 20. Had my own business at 19. Screwed everything up by 22. Now I'm 43 and on my 3rd career change. But at least I'm out of mom & dad's place! :laughing:


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Hey Einstein, isn't ev1 spelled like "everyone", I'm just a dumb plumber but even I know that much.
> 
> Mike


Spell check must be broke again.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Sure but living in there shed out back doesn't really count.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

:whistlingAND BTW Why are you jumping on me, I was pointing out the OPs mistake!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Sure but living in there shed out back doesn't really count.


Nah, spent the next decade looking for a sugar momma. Now I live in _her_ shed.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wonder what the OP's response is going to be to all this nonsense.

Angus we all made mistakes I'm not perfect either. There are reason's I went to so many schools growing up. LOL




EDIT:
Mike's plumbing you need to come into the friday night chat sessions. It is a bunch of fun ribbing and nonsense...etc...


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Because under your avatar it says your a wood butcher, that makes me qualified to pick on you.:clap:

What does that mean, when you frame out for a window do you use a chainsaw?:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Because under your avatar it says your a wood butcher, that makes me qualified to pick on you.:clap:
> 
> What does that mean, when you frame out for a window do you use a chainsaw?:laughing:



Hey, we do have a member that likes to remodel with a chainsaw:


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Because under your avatar it says your a wood butcher, that makes me qualified to pick on you.:clap:
> 
> What does that mean, when you frame out for a window do you use a chainsaw?:laughing:


Actually by Def. 
Wood Butcher- he who frames on Monday, and uses Sawzall first thing Tuesday to fix what has been framed on Monday.

:laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> Wonder what the OP's response is going to be to all this nonsense.
> 
> Angus we all made mistakes I'm not perfect either. There are reason's I went to so many schools growing up. LOL
> 
> ...


Hey me too! My parents sent me to a Catholic school where the nuns tried to punish me. They sure did!!!!


----------



## JamesDibben (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I got my skirt on tonight and I'm feeling a little sensitive.
> 
> I'll be seeing your a$$ at 3:25 @ the bike rack after school


Be sure to bring your sister. She's scarier than you are!:w00t:


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Where do I enroll!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

My chain saw is a little different.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Hey, we do have a member that likes to remodel with a chainsaw:


Hey that guys is actually pretty good. 

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> My chain saw is a little different.


Hey, I need to be serious now, do those work pretty good? I always wondered about that, they look slick as heck.
Mike


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Those Prazi's are dang handy for beams, or gang cuts of 2x material.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Hey, I need to be serious now, do those work pretty good? I always wondered about that, they look slick as heck.
> Mike


YES!!!!! They work great. I love cutting 6x6 and 8x8's now. It took all the work out of it. They don't spin as fast as a gas chainsaw so it cuts a little slower but works great.


Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0R_XmbiuRw&feature=related Not me!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

JamesDibben said:


> Be sure to bring your sister. She's scarier than you are!:w00t:


Carfull now, that's my wife your talking about!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> YES!!!!! They work great. I love cutting 6x6 and 8x8's now. It took all the work out of it. They don't spin as fast as a gas chainsaw so it cuts a little slower but works great.


I always wondered if they cut accurate to a line, can you get pretty close?

Mike


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I always wondered if they cut accurate to a line, can you get pretty close?
> 
> Mike


 Yes there is a little chip out but if you use a scrap board it won't happen. 
My favorite is to gang cut stair stringers with it. That how close I can cut to the line.


Cole


----------

